# Honey mustard recipe for canning?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Do any of you make a honey mustard that you like? Our son loves the stuff and I'm tired of buying it! I have a batch of Oktoberfest Beer Mustard going right now, so I figured I could make some honey mustard also.

Any recipes for me? I found several online, but I'd like to get recipes from fellow canners.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

It's funny you'd mention this because I just ran across my old recipe yesterday, and I had forgotten about it. It's from Rodale's Stocking Up III. From page 236 of the book:

Honey Mustard

Serve with sandwiches, in salad dressings, to glaze meats and poultry. also wonderful with cold shrimp and fish.

1/3 cup honey
3/4 cup dry mustard
1 cup cider vinegar
3 eggs

In the top of a double boiler combine all ingredients, stirring until smooth. continue to simmer for 8 to 10 minutes, or until thick and smooth. Pour into hot, scalded half pint jars, leaving 1/4" headspace. Seal and process in a boiling water bath for 10 minutes.

Yield: 2 half pints

***************************************************************

This is some of the most delicious stuff EVAH on leftover meatloaf sandwiches.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Hmmm...that looks easy enough that I could just make it as needed. Thanks!


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Horseyrider that sounds delicious. I usually just make mine on the fly, so no canning involved. 

mayonnaise or miracle whip (about 1/3 cup)
1 to 2 teaspoons of spicy brown mustard (to taste)
2 to 3 tablespoons of honey (to taste)

I just mix in the amounts, and try it a couple of times. Usually I end up adding a tad more mustard. My son loves this!


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

I just make it on demand. No need to can for us.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

I to make as we need it I like it like that. plus the dipping sauce just disappears out of the bowl. MM

Homemade Honey Mustard
Â© Mick Blake 1986
*Homemade Yellow Mustard (mid)*1/2 cup yellow mustard powder 
3/4 cup Braggs â¢ apple cider vinegar 
3 Egg yolks
1/3 cup water 
1 1/2 tsp. Sugar
Â½ tsp white pepper
2 tsp Cornstach
To make honey mustard, mix the homemade yellow mustard with local honey at a 50:50 ratio.
I also mix in a teaspoon of turmeric to add a little flavour plus colour and a teaspoon of Allspice for that flavour of a hint of mystery 

Plus this is a quick honey mustard dipping sauce we used in our cafe for buffalo wings & fried Cheese sticks
*Honey Mustard Dipping Sauce* 
1cup mayonnaise 
5 tablespoons prepared yellow mustard 
3 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
5 tablespoons honey 
1 Â½ tablespoon lemon juice
Mix the mayonnaise, yellow mustard, Dijon mustard, honey, and lemon juice together in a bowl. Cover and chill in refrigerator for at least 4 hours overnight. And sevre as a dipping sauce for deef fried snacks like Cripy potato skins, buffalo wings & fried Cheese sticks while watching the ball game or before the BBQ starts. 

Hav fun MM


----------

